# Stiff Binding with Soft Boot



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly, I don't know, but I would think with your size and being primarily freeride, stiff/stiff would be the way to go. With your size I'd be concerned with how well a soft boot would hold up. All boots will break in and get softer over time. I'd be concerned that soft boots would be too soft to support you once broken in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome thank you any other input would be awesome.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, i would get stiff boots mannn, you want to make urself feeling like the boots are just some extents of ur feet. and then u can fully extract the performance of the bindings.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

stiff boots before stiff bindings. A good pair of boots makes all the difference, bindings just hold your feet to your board


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

if that is the case then why do they offer more flex on things and softer boots. Why wouldn't everything be made nice and stiff?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

hocuzgetaction7 said:


> if that is the case then why do they offer more flex on things and softer boots. Why wouldn't everything be made nice and stiff?


Because its hard to tweak and bone grabs with stiff bindings and stiff boots. Not everything is stiff because a lot of park riders don't want to have to wait a season or two to really break in there gear to the point that they can stylize their grabs.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Some guys prefer softer bindings etc for the park and doing tricks. If there was a perfect stiffness for boots, bindings and boards we would already have it. But like everything in life, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> Because its hard to tweak and bone grabs with stiff bindings and stiff boots. Not everything is stiff because a lot of park riders don't want to have to wait a season or two to really break in there gear to the point that they can stylize their grabs.


Perfectly simple explanation. Thank you



Cavman said:


> Some guys prefer softer bindings etc for the park and doing tricks. If there was a perfect stiffness for boots, bindings and boards we would already have it. But like everything in life, different strokes for different folks.


Nicely put 


Question for all: is there a difference between freeride and freestyle? Or is it a label kinda thing?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

hocuzgetaction7 said:


> Question for all: is there a difference between freeride and freestyle? Or is it a label kinda thing?


Freeride boots are going to be much stiffer right out of the box and will be stiffer for longer because having a stiff boot is important for proper carving. Freestyle boots are going to be much softer right out of the box, so that the board can be easily tweaked. Other than that there really are no other significant differences.


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> Freeride boots are going to be much stiffer right out of the box and will be stiffer for longer because having a stiff boot is important for proper carving. Freestyle boots are going to be much softer right out of the box, so that the board can be easily tweaked. Other than that there really are no other significant differences.


Got it. I kinda double asked the same question in another thread but i understand now. I'm used to surfing lingo.  Thanks Technine.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

stiff boots are good to turning


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

coming from another not quite as big guy, but close. what is stiff for a guy that weighs a buckfifty is not gonna be too stiff for you. I ride saloman malamutes and burton c60s, both considered to be about as stiff a freeride setup as they come. as a beginner you could go a little softer with a burton cartel and maybe slightly softer boot, just get a boot that fits well and is comfortable. I don't ride the park, I like to ride big mtns in the pow and carve at high speed. have fun!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I ride Burton SL-10's with the Flow NXT-FRX. Very responsive - turns on a dime.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Soft boots are never a good option unless you are strictly riding rails. I have a pair of soft boots I use for jibbing in my back yard, but on the mountain they are useless.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

As others have mentioned, I'd go with stiff boots and stiff bindings.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i ride Darkos with CADs fuck you


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

what's you definition of soft from a 1-10 scale? you think the 32 lashed are too soft?


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

*made the buy*

Well i took a trip to Tahoe and got it done. 

Boots - Burton Hail
Bindings - Burton Mission


----------

